# Counting Crows Member Has DP?



## codeblue213

I stumbled across this article about a member of the band Counting Crows. It's very sad, but interesting. I wanted to share it.

Counting Crows


----------



## PositiveThinking!

Woah never thought anyone famous would get to suffer from DP, as it seems to be an ultra rare disorder.


----------



## pancake

ThisCantBeHappening said:


> Woah never thought anyone famous would get to suffer from DP, as it seems to be an ultra rare disorder.


It is not so rare.







The diagnosis just wasn't used much until recently although the concept has been around for donkey's years (descriptions in a psychological context available from first half of 19th century)

The full interview and some others are linked here:
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/19550-adam-duritz/page__view__findpost__p__181536


----------



## Katezorz

I believe he is better now, though I am not 100% sure. I think I read that somewhere.


----------



## Guest

ThisCantBeHappening said:


> Woah never thought anyone famous would get to suffer from DP, as it seems to be an ultra rare disorder.


As someone else said, DP/DR are VERY common. And the term was first coined in 1898, yes before the 1900s. Psychoanalysis kept the concept alive, then it sort of took a backseat to other disorders and has been noted as a secondary symptom.

It is known to neurologists who see it in stroke, head trauma, epilepsy, migraine, and brain tumors. It is also seen in other disorders including Lyme disease. Doctors have simply been dismissing it. My mother was a psychiatrist in the 1960s through the early 1980s and new very well what it was. (I searched her patient records after her death and the diagnosis came up frequently).

Doctors today are focused on "the big diagnosis" -- depression, an anxiety disorder, schizoprhenia, etc. It's found that nothing exists in a vacuum. DP/DR can be SECONDARY to a disorder ... a secondary symptom, or I now believe in my case where it is chronic 24/7 and has been for 30+ years to be a DISORDER alongside anxiety and depression.

Famous individuals are not free of mental illness.

If you visit Joey Pantoliano's website http://www.nkm2.org and check out the celebrities on his board of directors you'll find many with mental illness themselves or family members. NKM2 means "No Kidding, Me Too!" and that's the name of a great documentary he made that is coming out on DVD end of April.

Joey Pantoliano (The Soprano's, The Matrix, Memento, Risky Business, etc., etc.) has clinical depression and ADHD. But he wasn't diagnosed until he was 55 or so. He is now a major spokesperson for speaking up about mental illness or what he likes to call brain-disease.

In connecting with members of NKM2 I have found many who have DP/DR and other disorders. When you say to someone, "feelings of unreality" -- then they understand. Finally learned that much.

For me, who used to sing and act, and worked in the entertainment industry in production for a short time, I find DP/DR to be seriously disabling, and kept me from continuing with that career and those goals. All of you know of many celebrities who have committed suicide, suffer from substance abuse, etc. That alone is proof that mental illness is equal opportunity. It stands to reason that a good number of celebrities are healthy as they couldn't keep up with the demands of their profession if constantly DP/DR. But the entertainment industry allows for eccentricity.

DP/DR are very common. Most common symptom of panic attacks and seen in the ER frequently.

This is NOT a new disorder. It is as old as mankind itself, as are all brain disorders.

Please visit http://www.nkm2.org and/or http://www.nami.org

Or see my personal website http://www.dreamchild.net I've tried to spend less time on certain sites and help with NKM2 promotion recently. It should also be coming on PBS. I'll post when that happens. See the links on my site.

Also, we already know that Harris Goldberg, writer/director of NUMB has DP/DR ... has had it for some time ... years. We know Duritz has it. We know John Cahouette, filmmaker has it. It depends on the severity of ANY illness how well one can function.

You will note how many recent suicides have occurred sadly, if you follow the paper enough. 90% of individuals who commit suicide have an existing mental illness and a group of stressors can lead to the final act. When someone says it is a "permanent solution to a temporary problem" -- most mental illnesses are not "temporary" any more than diabetes is "temporary." Depending on severity, help w/meds/therapy/time/coping skills, etc. one can recover, be in remission, or get worse.

Do have a look at these links and the links here on this website. Research into DP/DR and altered states of consciousness have been going on a long time. They are simply very difficult to understand, and individuals with schizoprhenia/bipolar tend to fill hospital beds, jails, and the streets and are priority in research.

Best,
D


----------



## Guest

Meant to say suicides, or death by overdose, etc. of famous individuals. Drug use/alcohol abuse is common with mental illness ... called dual diagnosis. Often when you get underneath the addiction there is mental illness. Individuals "self-medicate" without knowing it. You will hear of many celebrities with addiction problems.

Again, there is no person on Earth who is exempt from mental illness. No culture, race, creed, class, age range escapes mental illness if they have the predisposition and whatever stressors may happen during his/her lifetime.

Michael Jackson for example died of a massive overdose of a ridiculous amount of drugs/anesthesia. Well he was taking those things as he was a disturbed individual. His LIFE was his music. He was a great star, but seriously ill. I have no clue what was wrong with him.

Famous people with mental illness, Carrie Fisher, Robert Downey, Jr., Robin Williams, Joey Pantoliano, Howard Stern, Howie Mandel, Stephen Fry ... and I'd say Brittney Spears though I'm not sure what's going on. There are a zillion. And as far as musicians, more than that. I always recall Syd Barrett from Pink Floyd ... believe he was schizophrenic. Same with Brian Williams of the Beach Boys. And there are many high functioning individuals with mental illness. That doesn't mean they don't suffer, that they don't feel like giving up, that they don't experience the shame of stigma if they reveal they have an illness.

People are afraid to talk about their illnesses for good reason. Which is unfortunate. That's why I don't care anymore and speak out.

Cheers,
D


----------



## curseofconstantsight

It is good in this case that a "celebrity" has documented it. Therefore, many will be exposed to DP/DR and have more empathy. My new therapist dismissed it as not an official diagnosis... *sigh*

Well, if it weren't for the dreamchild website I would have made another attempt to end the madness of my DP/DR... Thanks so much to you again D!









For those of you who haven't had the great fortune to discover it please link up:

http://www.dreamchild.net

I didn't identify with it exactly, but what I did identify saved my life quite literally... to know that someone else suffered through "feelings of unreality" unlike any other before...
... esp. the deja-vu that doesn't seem to end... what I have now coined as "vuja-de"

Much peace tonight to all my fellow travellers


----------



## Galun

Doesn't sound like a surprise. Have you listened to the song Colorblind ?


----------



## The Goat

That was a really interesting read. I'm wondering what medication he's using though. Many people here seem to think that medication should be avoided.


----------



## opie37060

Galun said:


> Doesn't sound like a surprise. Have you listened to the song Colorblind ?


yeah i was auctally listening to that today, great song... I like rain king it makes me think most of this illness here are a few lyrics...

*And I said mama, mama, mama, why am I so alone? 
I can't go outside 
I'm scared I might not make it home 
I'm alive, I'm alive but I'm sinking in 
If there's anyone at home at your place, darling 
Why don't you invite me in? 
Don't try to bleed me 
Cause I've been there before and I deserve a little more

*Hey, I only want the same as anyone 
Henderson is waiting for the sun 
Oh, it seems night endlessly begins and ends 
After all the dreaming I come home again...

JUST SOME OF THE LYRICS OF RAIN KING REALLY GOOD SONG IF YOU HAVENT HEARD IT...


----------



## Guest

curseofconstantsight ... thank you for your comment on my site. All I've ever wanted to do after getting my life in order was to reach out ... to know I wasn't alone ... and that others weren't. This is a miserable state to be in. Keep up the good fight. And indeed I am SO pleased when celebrities speak up, also many politicians, businessmen, etc., etc. have been "coming out of the closet" frequently when they are nearing retirement as they can't be discriminated against for a life of excellent accomplishments, despite their illnesses.

So glad Duritz and others are shouting from the rooftops.


----------



## jeffd

ive always thought Johnny Rzeznik from goo goo dolls probably has it... no proof just listening to the music a lot of songs make it seem like he could.. i love them so much still


----------



## Tommygunz

ThisCantBeHappening said:


> Woah never thought anyone famous would get to suffer from DP, as it seems to be an ultra rare disorder.


i just wanted to point out that you have the most perfect DP screen name of all time! your name is exactly what went through every one of our minds once we first experienced DP.


----------

